# tacaño (equivalencias)



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
En español (por lo menos aquí en Argentina) decimos "tacaño" (avaro) a quien gasta poco o ahorra demasiado sin razón.
*
¿Se usa en portugués "tacanho"?*

Ese hombre es muy tacaño. Tiene mucha plata pero siempre está midiéndose para gastar.
Esse homem é muito tacanho. Tem muita grana mas sempre está se medindo pra/para gastar.

Hay muchas expresiones que Alentugano citó en el post "mâo de vaca" pero no vi "tacanho", aunque aparece en el diccionario.


Alentugano said:


> Mangato, muitos de nós conhecemos essas  expressões (mão-de-vaca, pão-duro, unha-de-fome, etc), mas elas são  genuinamente brasileiras. Por cá usam-se palavras como _sovina_, _agarrado, __avarento, mesquinho, __somítico, ..._



Muchas gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ya vi la palabra en portugués pero más con sentido de 'avaro en emociones' que en dinero.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.

Me suena raro en español, "ya vi la palabra" (eu já vi...) aunque gramaticalmente por supuesto es correcto.
Diríamos naturalmente "Conozco esa palabra", "Alguna vez la vi o escuché (esa palabra)..."


----------



## Carfer

No uso a que estou habituado, '_tacanho_' é alguém estreito/pobre de espírito, o oposto de quem tem espírito/ideias largas.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias. Evidentemente "tacanho" es un falso amigo de "tacaño" ya que la misma palabra tiene un significado diferente en cada idioma.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Buenas tardes.
> En español (por lo menos aquí en Argentina) decimos "tacaño" (avaro) a quien gasta poco o ahorra demasiado sin razón.
> *
> ¿Se usa en portugués "tacanho"?*
> 
> Ese hombre es muy tacaño. Tiene mucha plata pero siempre está midiéndose para gastar.
> Esse homem é muito tacanho. Tem muita grana mas sempre está se medindo pra/para gastar.
> 
> Hay muchas expresiones que Alentugano citó en el post "mâo de vaca" pero no vi "tacanho", aunque aparece en el diccionario.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.



*Sí, "tacanho" tiene el mismo sentido **en portugués **que "tacaño" en español, pero apenas se usa, lo más usual es "mão-de-vaca", "pão-duro", "unha-de-fome" y "mão-fechada". En portugués también existe "ávaro" y "sovina". A veces ni decimos la palabra, nomás hacemos un gesto jejeje

"Aquele senhor é assim ó... *https://historiasdopari.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/pao-duro.jpg*"*


----------



## Susie_Fritz

WAMES.UY said:


> *Sí, "tacanho" tiene el mismo sentido **en portugués **que "tacaño" en español, pero apenas se usa, lo más usual es "mão-de-vaca", "pão-duro", "unha-de-fome" y "mão-fechada". En portugués también existe "ávaro" y "sovina". A veces ni decimos la palabra, nomás hacemos un gesto jejeje*
> 
> *"Aquele senhor é assim ó... *https://historiasdopari.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/pao-duro.jpg*"*



Y en el nordeste dicen "pirangueiro".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"A laúça quer dinheiro, quem não der é pirangueiro".


----------



## Susie_Fritz

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "A laúça quer dinheiro, quem não der é pirangueiro".



Ai, que bom saber isso. Obrigada e abraços desde a Colômbia!


----------



## gato radioso

A palavra que agora lembro é *forreta*.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> A palavra que agora lembro é *forreta*.



Isso.


----------



## gato radioso

O que por cá chamaríamos:
_Rata
Agarrado
Rasca
Cutre
Roñoso
Cicatero..._
Belas palavras populares todas elas...



Carfer said:


> Isso.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> O que por cá chamaríamos:
> _Rata
> Agarrado
> Rasca
> Cutre
> Roñoso
> Cicatero..._
> Belas palavras populares todas elas...



_'Agarrado_' também se usa por cá. '_Rasca_' igualmente, mas com outro significado, o de coisa ou pessoa de má qualidade, ordinária, reles.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> _'Agarrado_' também se usa por cá. '_Rasca_' igualmente, mas com outro significado, o de coisa ou pessoa de má qualidade, ordinária, reles.



Então, _"rasca"_ em português seria como _"cutre"_ em castelhano?

Entre nós, _cutre_ pode ser qualquer coisa que é vulgar, reles, estereotipada, suja, de baixa qualidade:

_No me gustan tus amigos, son muy cutres.
Le han pedido 200.000€ por un piso de lo más cutre.
No seas cutre y préstame 10€
Aquel restaurante es un asco, entras en la cocina y se ve todo muy cutre._

de facto, acho que usamos de mais esta palavra (é um desses termos tão úteis que os falantes preguiçosos usam continuamente), sobre tudo na linguagem coloquial.
Poderia _"rasca"_ ser o equivalente perfeito?

NB: Últimamente também se diz muito "casposo" (isto é, que tem caspa) mas até agora só se diz coloquialmente referido a pessoas ou ideias políticas que achamos detestáveis.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Então, _"rasca"_ em português seria como _"cutre"_ em castelhano?
> 
> Entre nós, _cutre_ pode ser qualquer coisa que é vulgar, reles, estereotipada, suja, de baixa qualidade:
> 
> _No me gustan tus amigos, son muy cutres.
> Le han pedido 200.000€ por un piso de lo más cutre.
> No seas cutre y préstame 10€
> Aquel restaurante es un asco, entras en la cocina y se ve todo muy cutre._
> 
> de facto, acho que usamos de mais esta palavra (é um desses termos tão úteis que os falantes preguiçosos usam continuamente), sobre tudo na linguagem coloquial.
> Poderia _"rasca"_ ser o equivalente perfeito?
> 
> NB: Últimamente também se diz muito "casposo" (isto é, que tem caspa) mas até agora só se diz coloquialmente referido a pessoas ou ideias políticas que achamos detestáveis.



É, é isso, de facto. O único exemplo em que não haverá uma coincidência total será no da cozinha.


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigadíssimo, Carfer


----------

